# wide angle small camera for dj booth?



## crammond (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi.

I'm looking for a small camera (gopro size or similar) that I can put in front of the DJ. Needs to be good in low light (as my gopro2 isn't really).

Would like it to be color but not a deal breaker. Also nice if I can use it for projection on TV screen but again not a deal breaker if it doesnt.

Need something affordable 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 20, 2013)

You will need to look at security cameras instead of sports cameras like the Gopro. Security cameras are intended to handle multiple lighting situations (though you don't usually get color in low light) while the sports cameras are intended for bright, daytime filming. When you mention affordable, I assume that you mean within the same pricerange as the Gopro camera?


----------



## dbaxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Take a trip to your nearest Harbor Freight store and check out the security packages. We use one at our theater and it works great. You may have to add an additional infrared light to really see a stage in a blackout, but that doesn't sound like it applies to you.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if they have Harbor Freight in Slovenia.


----------



## dbaxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Touche. I didn't check where crammond was from. Sorry, crammond.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 21, 2013)

Not a problem. Good advice, just will probably need to shop at a different store or online.


----------



## crammond (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope, we don't have that store here 

Well, I'd like it to be as cheap as it can get  

But to put it in numbers...500usd max max

I'd be super happy if I could get something like this:




any idea what camera is that?


----------



## Axislights (Mar 26, 2013)

crammond said:


> Nope, we don't have that store here
> 
> Well, I'd like it to be as cheap as it can get
> 
> ...



Try this?
WIDE ANGLE ORIGINAL LENS REPLACEMENT GOPRO HERO HD 2 HD2 HERO2 LENS-1080p 11MP on eBay!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think the lens is the problem since the first post said that the GoPro wasn't good in low light. It's really difficult to see what that camera is in the picture provided, but it does look similar to a sports camera. I was thinking something more along the lines of this. I'll have to look at some of the cameras I was looking at during the CES conference. They may be more of what you want and in your price range.


----------

